# Mistypes - a different approach



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I bet you're all dying of anticipation, aren't you, my precious? 

Well, the premise is that the most common cause of mistypes is mistaking behaviour (and associated stereotypes) with motivation. That's why every INTP scores high in 5, every ENTP in 7 etc.

So, the data used in my not-so-fancy algorithm are the MBTI-Enneagram statistics of PerC users. So, how does it work?

1. Calculating the percentages of each Enneagram type per MBTI type.
2. Calculating the correlation coefficients between each 16 sets of data.
3. Removing pairs with correlation below 0.2 (arbitrarily chosen in order to get a nice number of pairs).
4. Removing pairs that are the same type, but different wings (e.g. 8w7 and 8w9).

So, for example, 1w9 and 6w5 pair means that (statistically) there are significant overlaps in MBTI types between the two and therefore these two types could be easily mistaken for each other.

Of course, it's not perfect, since some pairs (like 6w7 and 7w6) didn't fulfill the criteria, and yet mistypes between the two occur - but they're mostly limited to specific MBTI types (for example, Ne-dom Sixes are easily mistaken for Sevens; Si-doms - not so much).

Here's what I got:


*1st type**2nd type**Correlation**Most common MBTI types*3w48w70.72ENTJ, ESTJ, ENTP, ESTP4w39w10.71ISFP, INFP, ENFP, INFJ4w59w10.63INFP, ISFP, INFJ1w23w40.63ESTJ, ENTJ3w4​8w90.61ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP1w96w50.57ISTJ, INTJ1w26w70.54ESTJ, ISTJ, ISFJ1w26w50.53ISTJ, ISFJ1w28w90.53ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ1w96w70.51ISTJ, INTJ1w95w60.50INTJ, ISTJ3w28w90.49ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP, ENFJ1w28w70.47ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP5w66w50.47INTJ, ISTJ, INTP, ISTP2w14w50.42INFJ, ISFJ, INFP, ISFP7w89w80.42ESFP, ENTP, ESTP2w19w10.39INFJ, INFP, ISFP, ISFJ2w13w20.38ESFJ, ENFJ, ESFP, ENFP2w33w20.38ENFJ, ESFJ, ENFP, ESFP3w29w80.38ESFJ, ESFP, ENTP, ESTP3w28w70.37ENTJ, ESTJ, ENTP, ESFJ7w69w80.31ESFP, ENTP, ESTP, ENFP7w88w90.31ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ3w47w80.27ESTP, ENTP, ESTJ2w37w60.24ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP5w49w10.23INTP, INFP, INFJ, ISFP4w37w60.22ENFP, ISFP, INFP, ESFP1w23w20.21ESTJ, ENTJ, ESFJ, ENFJ2w39w80.21ESFP, ESFJ, ENFJ3w27w80.21ENTP, ESTP, ENTJ6w58w90.20ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, INTJ4w55w40.20INFP, INFJ, INTP, ISFP


PLEASE TELL ME MY BRAIN IS SEXY.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

MORE STATISTICS. I love you.

Btw, do you do these correlations_ by hand_?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> MORE STATISTICS. I love you.


ego boost +100 love you too 
(not that my ego needs boosting )



holyrockthrower said:


> Btw, do you do these correlations_ by hand_?


No, I'm too lazy. I've got a spreadsheet that does everything for me.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

So are you basically saying that, given the PerC numbers, someone self-typing is supposed to look at this, find out where they stand in the chart, and rethink if they match up?

So if I were an ESTJ 3w4, I should reconsider another type?

Maybe I'm just highly confused.

You definitely get props for your sexy brain, though roud: The prospect of doing statistics/math terrifies me


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> So are you basically saying that, given the PerC numbers, someone self-typing is supposed to look at this, find out where they stand in the chart, and rethink if they match up?


Maybe. It could be helpful, I guess.



Paradigm said:


> So if I were an ESTJ 3w4, I should reconsider another type?


It wouldn't hurt. 8s and 3s are often mistaken for each other (I think), especially if they're ExTx.



Paradigm said:


> You definitely get props for your sexy brain, though roud: The prospect of doing statistics/math terrifies me


Thanks! I love math <3


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear @_aconite_'s brain,










Okay, no siriusly. Isn't it a bit weird that ENFJ is correlated with 1w2 but INFJ isn't correlated with type 1 at all?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Okay, no siriusly. Isn't it a bit weird that ENFJ is correlated with 1w2 but INFJ isn't correlated with type 1 at all?


Oh, INFJ is correlated with 1w2 just fine (many J types are, in fact) - but as you can see, types that are "similar" to 1w2 (3, 6, 8) aren't very common among PerC INFJs. I guess, though, that INFJs who are Sixes might think they're Ones and vice versa. As I said, the algorithm isn't perfect


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

aconite said:


> Oh, INFJ is correlated with 1w2 just fine (many J types are, in fact) - but as you can see, types that are "similar" to 1w2 (3, 6, 8) aren't very common among PerC INFJs. I guess, though, that INFJs who are Sixes might think they're Ones and vice versa. As I said, the algorithm isn't perfect


I see ^^ INFJ 1s with 6 as a head fix usually have a hard time figuring out their core as well (I know a friend who had that problem).


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

This is incredible. How long did it take you to do this? 

What about types with balanced wings?


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

So as an ISTP all I have to do is decide between 5w6 and 6w5?! I love statistics, you can prove anything :happy:


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

asmit127 said:


> So as an ISTP all I have to do is decide between 5w6 and 6w5?! I love statistics, you can prove anything :happy:


I believe the thing is that if you have typed yourself as 5w6 or 6w5 you should consider the other one as well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was typed by trained enneagram people as follows: 5w6, SC/SX/SP, 5-8-2, ENTP (with ADHD). I appear to cycle between extraversion and intraversion. I had siezures until I was 5. I do not know how much brain chemistry affects these things.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, did consider 9w1, I am so not 9w1 <.< I have 9 in my tritype, but it's definitely leaning towards 9w8, and 9 is definitely not leading. I notice this difference easily between an INTP who has 9 has a core and myself - it exemplifies in such a simple matter how strong the desire is to analyze and understand things. I do this non-stop when possible. I take every opportunity almost, even when it emotionally pains me. 

With that said, I approve that a lot of types where the MBTI behavior overlaps with a certain enneagram often easily mistype. For me, if I am a mistype, I'm more likely a 4w5 than 5w4. I think we should in general explore the wings around the type too, as sometimes a strong wing could seem to take over the core motivation.


----------

